# Kimber mountain ascent



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

For sale: kimber mountain ascent 280 Ackley improved. Right at 100 rds down the tube. Will come with Lee dies, 1" Talley rings and 60ish twice-fired Nosler brass. Can also include vortex razor LH 3-15 scope. Bipod not included. First load I worked up for this gun was under 3/4moa 5shot groups and can probably do better. Love the gun but dad is passing me along a gun I've wanted all my life so no longer need this one. $1500 OBO without scope. $2250 OBO with scope. Would also consider trades for higher end tactical scope. 

Live in Colorado but can ship, or deliver as I'm in northern Utah monthly.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sold.


----------

